# Rescues of the Month August 2011



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*The Rescues For the Month of August are:*

*GRAPE Golden Retriever Adoption Placement & Education*

*And*

*Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid Florida Inc*


*GRAPE*
http://www.graperescue.com/index.htm

*Adoptable Dogs*
http://www.graperescue.com/available.htm

*To Donate:*
http://www.graperescue.com/help.htm
*GRAPE • PO Box 124 • Springfield, PA 19064*

*And*

*Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid Florida Inc*
http://www.grrmf.org/

*Adoptable Dogs*
http://www.grrmf.org/adopt/index.html

*To Donate:*
http://www.grrmf.org/support/donate.html
GRRMF P.O. Box 1449 Goldenrod, FL 32733


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------

